# AKC Hunt Test Judging Seminar



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

*Tri State Labrador Retriever Club of Iowa 2021 AKC Hunt Test Judging Seminar*

On Saturday, January 23, 2021

Held in Maquoketa , IA

Entries Close: Wednesday, January 20, 2021 11:59:59 PM CT


EntryExpress.Net - Log In


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Closes at midnight


----------

